
You will be surprised as your phonenumber may be visible here - jothirams
https://www.truecaller.com/
======
savethefuture
Clickbait, when attempting to check your data you are requested to login,
where they auto check "Enhanced Search" which states: "By enabling Enhanced
Search, your contacts are securely shared with Truecaller. This improves
accuracy of your search results and helps improve the experience for millions
of users around the world." \- Simply by logging in you are giving your
information away.

~~~
jothirams
Yes, though I did not give it. Apparently someone who has my contact details
has given it away !!!

------
jothirams
I was surprised that my personal data was leaked and I found my name and
number listed in this website.

They get people to share their contacts from gmail and then show your data

In case you find your number listed, unlist here

Unlist | Truecaller
[https://www.truecaller.com/unlist](https://www.truecaller.com/unlist)

